# MEDIO FÍSICO > Acuiferos - Aguas Subterraneas >  Desalinización de acuíferos

## anamaría

HOLA, 

Soy nueva en el foro. Me gustaría que alguien me informara de lo siguiente. En un acuifero litoral sobreexplotado (caso que ocurre en la práctica totalidad de los acuíferos litorales valencianos), si dejara de sobreexplotarse y sobre todo SI SE INYECTARA AGUA DULCE para compensar en cono de depresión¿cuánto tiempo tardaría el acuífero en alcanzar la situación normal?? 

Gracias de antemano

----------


## Luján

> HOLA, 
> 
> Soy nueva en el foro. Me gustaría que alguien me informara de lo siguiente. En un acuifero litoral sobreexplotado (caso que ocurre en la práctica totalidad de los acuíferos litorales valencianos), si dejara de sobreexplotarse y sobre todo SI SE INYECTARA AGUA DULCE para compensar en cono de depresión¿cuánto tiempo tardaría el acuífero en alcanzar la situación normal?? 
> 
> Gracias de antemano



Hola!

Primero aclarar unos conceptos:

El cono de depresión se genera cerca de los pozos de extracción (en cualquier tipo de acuífero), y su recuperación es relativamente rápida una vez finalizada la extracción. Evidendemente, si se inyecta agua la recuperación es más rápida.

En el caso de los acuíferos litorales el mayor problema es la cuña de intrusión salina, que provoca que el agua de los pozos litorales sea salobre e incluso salada. La retracción de esta cuña salina es mucho más lenta que la del cono de depresión y depende mucho de la recarga propia del acuífero.

Además existe el problema añadido de los restos de sales que pueden quedar incrustados en la roca encajante del acuífero, una vez que la masa de agua salina se haya retirado. Estos restos seguirán dando un ligero sabor salobre al agua durante mucho tiempo.


Si quieres que te diga tiempos exactos, lo siento, pero no es posible, pues son muchas las variables a tener en cuenta: Recarga natural, recarga forzada, porosidad efectiva del acuífero, velocidad de flujo subterráneo, volumen de la cuña salina, diferencias de presión, etc.

----------


## anamaría

Gracias, Luján, 

De acuerdo con todo lo que dices. No obstante, si no tuvieras en cuenta ninguna de esas variable y en una situación modélica en la que sólo exista un pozo que deja de explotarse al que se inyecta además agua dulce, ¿ el tiempo transcurrido para alcanzar la situación previa a la explotación se contaría en días, meses o años?. Esa es la duda básica.

Gracias de nuevo

----------


## Luján

> Gracias, Luján, 
> 
> De acuerdo con todo lo que dices. No obstante, si no tuvieras en cuenta ninguna de esas variable y en una situación modélica en la que sólo exista un pozo que deja de explotarse al que se inyecta además agua dulce, ¿ el tiempo transcurrido para alcanzar la situación previa a la explotación se contaría en días, meses o años?. Esa es la duda básica.
> 
> Gracias de nuevo


Ten cuiado a la hora de hablar de situaciones modélicas, pues llevan a engaño. En este caso la situación modélica sería que tanto el cono de depresión como la cuña salina se recuperan inmediatamente tras dejar la extracción. Y esto, evidentemente, es imposible.

Inyectando agua dulce, yo creo que el cono de depresión se recuperaría en cuestión de días, de hecho en muchos pozos (por lo menos los que conozco en Canarias) el cono desaparece en pocos días sin inyectar. Esto depende mucho también de la dimensión del cono, y por tanto del tiempo de extracción, así como de la intensidad de la recarga.

La cuña salina es harina de otro costal. Es un proceso claramente más lento

No se pueden ingorar las variables que te he comentado, pues son las variables a incorporar a las ecuaciones que analizan estas situaciones.


Lo que primero has de preguntarte es qué es lo que quieres recuperar: el cono de depresión o la cuña salina.

Siento no poder darte respuestas concretas, pero es imposible hacerlo sin dar valores a las múltiples variables que tiene el problema.

Seguro que por aquí hay alguien con mejores conocimientos de hirdogeología que yo, y quizás se preste a ayudarte.

----------


## anamaría

Hola Luján,

De veras, me has ayudado mucho. Mil gracias

----------


## Luján

> Hola Luján,
> 
> De veras, me has ayudado mucho. Mil gracias


No creo que te haya sido de gran ayuda, pero este enlace que pongo a continuación sí que puede ayudarte, pues parece tener ecuaciones y datos más concretos, especialmente sobre el cono de depresión.

http://web.usal.es/~javisan/hidro/

Un saludo

----------

